# Gothic 4 oder elder scrolls skyrim?



## -HanibalVX- (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe wieder mal Lust auf ein Rollenspiel wie Gothic. Ich habe früher einmal Gothic 3 gespielt, ist aber schon eine weile her... Ich habe auch ma ES gespielt, das habe ich aber nur 20 Minuten gespielt, weil ich es nicht so gut fand.
Da ich schon länger einmal auf meine PS3 umgestiegen bin wollte ich hier kurz ein paar fragen stellen.

1. Was findet ihr besser, Gothic 4 oder Elder Scrolls Skyrim, resp. was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Was sind die Vorteile und Nachteile, von den beiden Spielen?
Ich fand bei Gothic cool, dass es so eine grosse Welt war, man dinge machen konnte die gar nicht nötig waren, dass es viele verschiedene Rüstungen und Waffen gab...
2. Ich bezweifle das eines dieser Spiele gut auf der Ps3 zu spielen ist, da es einfach zu wenig Tastenmöglichkeiten gibt, stimmt da meien beführchtung oder ist das gleichgut wie auf dem PC?


Danke für deine Hilfe


mfg


----------



## McDrake (20. Mai 2013)

Ich persönlich fand/finde Skyrim so ziemlich das Beste, was es in Sachen RPGs bis jetzt gab.
Zusammen mit allen Addons eine Spielwelt, die einfach unglaublich gross und doch Detailverliebt ist.
Und ich würd empfehlen Skyrim auf dem PC mit den Grafik-Mods zu spielen. Sieht um einiges besser aus als die Konsolenfassungen.


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2013)

Es gibt kein Gothic 4 sondern nur ein Spinoff das ein PR-Heinz so genannt hat


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Mai 2013)

Vergiss dieses Etwas, dass sie Gothic 4 nennen. Dann eher Risen oder Risen 2: Dark Waters, die von Piranha Bytes, den ehemaligen Gothic-Entwicklern, stammen.


----------



## -HanibalVX- (20. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

hab gerade gesehen das Oblivion und skyrim gibt, ist das neue hier besser?

mfg


----------



## BuffaloBilI (20. Mai 2013)

Ich fand Skyrim in fast allen Bereichen besser, als Oblivion.


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2013)

ich würde ja mit Morrowind anfangen


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Mai 2013)

Definitiv Skyrim 

wenn du noch bis Juni wartest, da kommt die Legendary Edition raus, mit allen 3 DLCs


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Mai 2013)

Skyrim ist ein ganzes Stück besser als Oblivion. Ich würde ebenfalls Skyrim empfehlen, vor allem wenn du auf eine offene Welt stehst. 

- Skyrim Nachteile
- Story nicht übragend & unspektakuläre Präsentation
- Balancing kann im späten Spiel unausgeglichen sein (sowohl zu leicht als auch zu schwer)
+ Skyrim Vorteile
+ relativ gute Grafik
+ großes Modpotenzial
+ gigantische Spielwelt
+ sehr lange Spieldauer
+ Kampf- und Skillsystem besser als in Oblivion

Von Gotic 4 habe ich nicht viel gesehen, aber es ist eher als schlechtes Spiel bekannt, ganz im Gegensatz zu Skyrim.


----------



## theNDY (20. Mai 2013)

Gothic 4 existiert nicht. Es gibt Arcania von dem (zum Glück insolventen) Drecksladen JoWood. Mit allen Elder Scrolls Teilen fährst du besser als Gothic 3 oder Arcania, soviel steht fest. Am besten fängst du mit Morrowind + DLC's an, dann Oblivion und dann Skyrim. Dürfte reichen das du bis ~ Weihnachten beschäftigt bist 



Cheers!


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Mai 2013)

Also, erstmal: 
Arcania: Gothic 4 ist kein Gothic in dem Sinne. Es fehlt, bis auf die Charaktere, so ziemlich alles was man in einem Gothic erwartet. 
ABER! Es ist, objektiv gesehen, ein solides RPG, mit einem Kampfsystem, das schnell von der Hand geht und ganz netter Story. Grafisch macht es einiges her und für Anfänger oder Leute, die nichts mit Open World anfangen können, ist das Spiel als RPG durchaus gut geeignet. Wer ein Gothic erwartet, wird definitiv enttäuscht. Alle anderen haben ein relativ gutes RPG. 

Skyrim dagegen bietet den, wie oft schon gesagt, Open World-Ansatz. Ich hab Skyrim sehr gern gespielt. Aber auch der Vorgänger, Oblivion ist sehr gut, wenn auch weit bunter gehalten, als das nordische Skyrim. Ich empfehle dir ebenfalls, beide Spiele mit Grafik-Mods auf dem PC zu spielen. Die Anforderungen sind nicht hoch und es gibt im Internet genügend Mods und Guides, die einem das Einbinden von Mods erklären. Außerdem gibt es für Skyrim noch den Steam Workshop. 

Im Endeffekt bleibt es Geschmackssache, aber allein der Spielzeit wegen empfehle ich dir die The Elder Scrolls-Spiele. Mit Oblivion hab ich gut 400h verbracht und mit Skyrim (2 Charaktere) insgesamt ebenfalls etwa die selbe Spielzeit. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass Oblivion in Sachen Questdesign doch etwas die Nase vorn hat. Allerdings wirst du ohne Grafikmods Augenkrebs von dem Spiel bekommen, solltest du Wert auf gute Grafik legen. ^^


----------



## Tabascco (21. Mai 2013)

Da braucht man nicht viel schreiben, ausser: Arcania: Gothic 4 ist absoluter Mist, der niemals hätte produziert werden dürfen. Skyrim ist die deutlich bessere Wahl


----------



## stawacz (21. Mai 2013)

skyrim is mmn mit abstand das beste spiel der letzten jahre.ich hab jetzt mitlerweile 600 spielstunden.und zocks dank mods immer noch..ganz klare kaufempfehlung


----------



## Mothman (21. Mai 2013)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Ich fand Skyrim in fast allen Bereichen besser, als Oblivion.


 Ich auch. Bis auf den Namen/Titel. "Oblivion" ist eines dieser geilen, englischen "kick-ass"-Wörter.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Mai 2013)

Tabascco schrieb:


> Da braucht man nicht viel schreiben, ausser: Arcania: Gothic 4 ist absoluter Mist, der niemals hätte produziert werden dürfen. Skyrim ist die deutlich bessere Wahl


 
Warum hätte das Spiel niemals produziert werden dürfen? Hat es dir mit dem Datenträger ins Gesicht geschlagen oder warum solch hasserfüllte Zeilen?


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum hätte das Spiel niemals produziert werden dürfen? Hat es dir mit dem Datenträger ins Gesicht geschlagen oder warum solch hasserfüllte Zeilen?


 
ach, das ist ja auch nicht neu das viele extrem Empfindlich sind
und sich damit eher zur Wurst machen weil es immer total überzogen ist ...

Wobei Arcania nicht mal schlecht war, es war nur nicht Gothic 4, leider waren die meisten Haterfuttertests eher darauf aus zu "testen", das es kein guter Nachfolger war


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach, das ist ja auch nicht neu das viele extrem Empfindlich sind
> und sich damit eher zur Wurst machen weil es immer total überzogen ist ...
> 
> Wobei Arcania nicht mal schlecht war, es war nur nicht Gothic 4, leider waren die meisten Haterfuttertests eher darauf aus zu "testen", das es kein guter Nachfolger war


 
Ich sag ja, Arcania war an sich kein mieses RPG. Eben nur kein Gothic. Das dachte ich mir bereits im Voraus und so wurde ich auch nicht enttäuscht, sondern mit einem grafisch tollen und spielerisch recht soliden RPG belohnt.

Nichtsdestotrotz empfehle ich trotzdem eher die The Elder Scrolls-Reihe. 
Natürlich würde ich auch andere RPGs empfehlen. 
The Witcher 2
Drakensang (plus Am Fluss der Zeit)
usw. usw.


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2013)

btw.
um mal Werbung zu machen, aber in der nächsten PCG die am 29. raus kommt, ist Devinity 2 -Ego Dragonis dabei 

Ansonsten, ein Punkt zu Elder Scrolls, der wichtigste Punkt das man es auf dem PC spiele sollte ist ja, wie immer: jede Menge Mods, Morrowind kann so ja auch aufmöbeln


----------



## Tabascco (23. Mai 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum hätte das Spiel niemals produziert werden dürfen? Hat es dir mit dem Datenträger ins Gesicht geschlagen oder warum solch hasserfüllte Zeilen?



Weil ich die Gothic 1 und 2 nach wie vor mit zu den besten Rollenspielen zähle, Gothic 3 mit Fanpatch nachher auch okay war und Teil 4 ist einfach nur ein Schlag ins Gesicht . Bis auf ein paar NPC hatte dieser Teil nichts mehr mit den Vorgängern zu tun. Es wurde quasi alles, was Gothic ausmacht einfach gecancelt. Du magst das hasserfüllt finden, ich finde die Wortwahl nicht unpassend - es ist meine Meinung...


----------



## TodesWiggle (24. Mai 2013)

Dieses Gothic 4 Dings habich nicht angerührt, daher kann ich dir dazu nicht viel sagen. Aber Skyrim ist wirklich gut. Ich spiel es selber auf der PS3, mit der Steuerung gibts absolut keine Probleme. Wenn du auf Sidequests stehst, und gerne hier und da dinge tust, die mit der Hauptstory nicht direkt zu tun haben, wirst du kaum ein größeres Angebot finden. Wenn du auf Mods stehst, und da gibt es für Skyrim wirklich viele gute, dann greif zur PC Version. Mein Pc ist dafür leider zu schwach, daher entgehen mir leider die Mods.

Ansonsten gibts für Skyrim ne klare Kaufempfehlung. Oblivion hat mir auch sehr großen Spass gemacht, und selbst für Morrowind gibts noch Mods die das Spiel zur Augenweide machen. Allerdings gibts da nur wenig Sprachausgabe, dennoch ein hervorragendes Spiel.
Risen 1 hat mir auch Spass gemacht, aber das wird im letzten Drittel des Spiels doch recht schwach. Risen 2: Dark Waters habe ich angefangen, aber irgendwie hab ich da nie so den Zugang gefunden, habe es irgendwann liegen lassen.

Edit:
Falls es nicht das klassische Fantasy Rollenspiel sein soll: Fallout 3 ist auch ein super Spiel. Auch mir großer Spielwelt und vielen Nebenquests und Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten. Der Nachfolger Fallout: New Vegas war zwar gut, kommt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht an Fallout 3 ran.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Mai 2013)

Tabascco schrieb:


> Weil ich die Gothic 1 und 2 nach wie vor mit zu den besten Rollenspielen zähle, Gothic 3 mit Fanpatch nachher auch okay war und Teil 4 ist einfach nur ein Schlag ins Gesicht . Bis auf ein paar NPC hatte dieser Teil nichts mehr mit den Vorgängern zu tun. Es wurde quasi alles, was Gothic ausmacht einfach gecancelt. Du magst das hasserfüllt finden, ich finde die Wortwahl nicht unpassend - es ist meine Meinung...


 
Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber Arcania (ich vermeide hier mal bewusst Gothic 4 ) ist nichtsdestotrotz ein grundsolides RPG. Natürlich sind Gothic-Fans enttäuscht. Ich bin auch Gothic-Fan (fand den 3. Teil aber auch mit Community-Patches widerlich), aber da ich recht weltoffen bin, habe ich mir das Spiel dennoch angetan und habe es auch durchgespielt. Es ist kein Highlight. Es ist auch nicht herausragend gut. Aber gerade für Laien, die mal ein RPG ausprobieren wollen, bestens geeignet. Und es bietet eigentlich alles, was ein RPG haben muss, um ein RPG zu sein. 

Man sollte nicht den objektiven Blick auf eine Sache verlieren, trotz aller Enttäuschung. Und dieser objektive Blick sagt mir, dass Arcania eben kein grottiges Spiel ist, sondern ein gutes Spiel. Man muss eben auch mal mit anderen Erwartungshaltungen ran gehen und die Sache nüchtern betrachten. Hand aufs Herz und ehrlich sein: Hast du tatsächlich damals ein echtes Gothic 4 erwartet? Falls ja, dann bist du schlicht extrem naiv gewesen. Wenn nicht...nun, dann bin ich unfähig, deine harsche Kritik zu verstehen. 

Arcania stammte von Spellbound. Es war von vornherein klar, dass diese Brüder kein Gothic 4 abliefern, sondern "irgendein" ganz unterhaltsames Rollenspiel, das gut genug ist, um gespielt zu werden, aber alles in allem zugegebenermaßen auch nicht sonderlich erinnerungswürdig ist.


----------



## SchwarmPrinz (3. Juni 2013)

Gothic 4 kann man nicht mit Skyrim vergleichen, wo ersteres nur müde Standardkost ist, die enttäuscht, weil es ein Gothic ist, das den Namen nicht verdient, ist letzteres eines der besten Rollenspiele aller Zeiten und im Vergleich zu Oblivion hat es mich wieder mit der Elder Scrolls Reihe versöhnt, denn das hat mir gar nicht gefallen. Wenn dir die Gothic Spiele gefallen, dann nimm mal eher Risen 1 und 2 und wenn du noch keine Erfahrung mit der Elder Scrolls Reihe hast, dann beginn am besten mit Morrowind, das lohnt sich ebenfalls nach wie vor.

Skyrim bietet eine beeindruckende Spielwelt mit jede Menge Abenteuern, hat eine ziemlich gute Grafik und wirkt sehr rund, auf der anderen Seite bemängele ich aber das, was ich schon an allen Elder Scrolls Teilen auszusetzen hatte: die Welt wirkt generisch, die Story ist nicht atemberaubend präsentiert und echte Wendungen sucht man auch vergebens. Wenn man aber eher der Entdeckertyp ist, dann ist einem das egal und abseits der Hauptstory ist Skyrim komplett perfekt.

Wenn man mehr Wert auf eine dichte Atmosphäre legt, wenn man eine Welt mit Ecken und Katen und ausgefallene Charaktere mag, dann ist man mit Risen 1 und 2 besser beraten, zumal das Piraten Setting im Vergleich zur Fantasy Welt doch relativ unverbraucht ist. Die Welt ist nicht so groß, die Technik nicht taufrisch und es gibt einige Fehler im Grundgerüst, aber wenn Risen Geschichten erzählt, dann ist es atemberaubend; jede Quest ist absolut unterhaltsam und ich habe in den einzelnen Quests mehr Wendungen erlebt, als in der gesamten Skyrim Story.

Insgesamt sind beide Reihen sehr gut geeignet, wenn du mehr auf Entdecken und die große Welt stehst: Elder Scrolls bzw. Skyrim, wenn die spannende Geschichten und Figuren wichtiger sind und du einige kleine Fehler in Kauf nahmen kannst, dann nimm Risen 1 + 2.


----------



## ThomasBarrow (9. Juni 2013)

Ich empfehle Skyrim in englisch zu kaufen. Es gibt einfach mehr englische Mods, und die in's Deutsche übersetzten sind in der Regel in englisch aktueller.
Außerdem ist es billiger aus der UK zu importieren, als hier in Deutschland zu kaufen. Ich habe 16,66£ bezahlt für die Legendary Edition.
Das sind mit Versand umgerechnet 31,34€.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Juni 2013)

ThomasBarrow schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Skyrim in englisch zu kaufen. Es gibt einfach mehr englische Mods, und die in's Deutsche übersetzten sind in der Regel in englisch aktueller.
> Außerdem ist es billiger aus der UK zu importieren, als hier in Deutschland zu kaufen. Ich habe 16,66£ bezahlt für die Legendary Edition.
> Das sind mit Versand umgerechnet 31,34€.


 
Englisch sollte zwar jeder können, aber nicht jeder hat so umfassende Kenntnisse, um ein so umfangreiches Spiel auf englisch zu spielen. Ich zum Beispiel. Ansonsten hätte ich mir deinen Vorschlag - vor einigen Monaten - zu Herzen genommen.


----------

